# Is there a mattress that fits in the Arm's Reach MINI Co-sleeper?



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

A friend is considering getting one of these (and I am too, actually), but I've heard on MDC that the mattress is pretty hard. I told her I would check around and see if anyone has had success putting another/different mattress in the mini co-sleeper to make it more comfy.

Thoughts?


----------



## Noisette's_Maman (May 22, 2004)

I think 'hard' to an adult may not be an issue for a newborn. Something too cushy could possibly cause a smothering risk. I've never heard complaints that people's infants couldn't sleep in the co-sleeper because of the mattress. And I have the feeling that adding an after-market product might cause safety/warranty issues. As I recall, the weight limit on the mini isn't that high....


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Hmmm...the threads I've read here say that the mattress is more like a pad than a crib mattress and that their babies have had trouble sleeping on it. What I was hoping to find was another "portable crib" mattress that would replace this--i.e., something that's designed for babies and small cribs, but just a little thicker than the pad that comes with the co-sleeper.


----------



## ChelseaG (Oct 29, 2004)

I have the mini - and though we have yet to actually attach it to the side of our bed (dd is in bed with us and mini is against the wall - acting as changing table right now) - i bought some 3" foam from the fabric store to pad the bottom more and bring it up to the level of our bed to make a seamless transition between the two - the pad it comes with is maybe one inch thick at the most and is pretty hard - I put the foam under the pad and it looks firm- but comfy...


----------



## mweb (Aug 12, 2003)

I have the mini and ds doesn't seem to dislike the mattress.


----------



## MamaKalena (Jun 17, 2005)

We tried to put DS in the Arms Reach and he wouldn't have it. I think the mattress was too uncomfortable compared to our mattress, where he was used to sleeping. In my opinion, the Arms Reach mattress is exceptionally thin and hard. Our Graco pack and play bottom is much softer. I would suggest trying to find another mini co-sleeper or pack n play mattress and doubling them up.


----------

